# smacked in the face!



## angelwitch (May 3, 2004)

Hi All,
Well I had my follow up appointment yesterday regarding my failed ivf in April.
I have to say I haden't prepared for what he said and it hit me like being smacked in the face.
It seems at the age of 31 I have very few eggs left and they are not very good so he says we will be wasting our time going in for ivf again. I'll never have my own child and that is scary. I had just turned up yesterday so my emotions were everywhere to start with but he as much as said that was that.
I asked about donor eggs and he said the waiting list was years and could not guarantee we would ever get any but if we could find someone to donate to us we would go straight to the top of the list.
It's not something you go around asking but my aunt came down tonight and said my cousin will be willing to donate to us but not for a while as she's pregnant at the moment so this has given us a ray of light.
Has anyone else had family donate eggs and did it cause any problems
Thank you for listening
Heidi


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

heidi

i am so sorry to read your news, you must of been so shocked ^cuddle^ ^cuddle^ i hope every thing works out for you hun


luv pam


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Heidi

I just wanted to say I am so sorry you have had this news. Your doc doesn't sound like the sensitive type. There are many clinics who have shorter lists for waiting for egg donors but this is usually on a privately paying basis and costs (I think) at least 3 or 4 thousand pounds per cycle, if not more. I was told my eggs were no good after my 4th failed cycle but went on to have a BFP on my 5th. The docs are not always right (although sometimes they are !) and another option would be to get a second opinion - did you have tests to check your ovarian reserve before you cycled? If so, why did they let you cycle if your reserve was so low?

Hope you get your dream soon. All the best to you.

Love from Carole

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Heidi

I think Carol'e right - a second opinion is definitely the way to go. Keep positive 

Wis
xx


----------



## angelwitch (May 3, 2004)

Thanks for the replies,
I've never had a test to see how many I have but the first cycle I got 5 the second I got 1 and the third I got 3 but 2 immature. He said for my age I should be getting between 10-20 so therefore I don't have many?
I think maybe you are right and I should go for a second oppinion but for now I'm going away in just over a weeks time and I'm going to look forward to that and see how I feel after that. It's a lot to take in and I need to be sure just where to go from here.


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Heidi

I'm pretty sure that everyone responds differently to the drugs each cycle. You can only know what your ovarian reserve is if you have the proper tests done.
To give you an idea, here is the number of eggs I had on each cycle:

1. 8
2. 13
3. 6
4. 15
5. 7

So, the number can vary !

Have a great holiday and take stock after that. Good luck, whatever you decide.

Love from Carole

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dolce (Jul 22, 2004)

I am so sorry Heidi,

Your doctor sounds like a really tactless person. I hope you do decide to go for a second opinion. 

We are so vulnerable that it is very easy to get discouraged - Prof. Winston's books in particular are so negative......

I don't see why a cousin's eggs shouldn't be suitable. It does seem to be a ray of light.

All the best and a hug,

Dolce xxxx


----------



## sandi (Aug 26, 2004)

hi huns im new here but so sorry for your bad news.We are going in for doner sperm hopefully as my husband as a low sperm count.If i could help you out i would but we are clost to treatment ourselves and after 5 yrs of trying i really feel for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya heidi

My situation is certainly different to yours

I just wanted to say that after 3 years of feeling having wasted my time with my gynae i have decided to opt for a 2nd opinion.

It doesnt sound as tho ur specialist was very sympathetic with breaking the news, i thought they might have had a bit more  tact.

sending u lots of huggles

we are all here for you sweetie


----------

